
PreciousPlastic – An Open Source Plastic Recycling Workshop - aethertap
http://preciousplastic.com/
======
michaelrhansen
This is awesome. Are there any other projects like this out in the wild?

~~~
objcts
we are working on the same notion, but for textiles [1]. specifically for
knitwear, we have designed a 3d-printable machine for unravelling the knit
structure and processes for straightening, plying and spinning the yarn into a
new raw material. we're documenting where we collect our source fiber and
creating an audit trail for tracking the fiber back to its source via
instagram [2].

totally in love with precious plastic. this project is so well documented,
need to get some metal tools and build a shredder!

[1] [http://reunionyarn.com/learn](http://reunionyarn.com/learn) [2]
[https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/reuniongeb202](https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/reuniongeb202)

